# Aureomycin  - What is it for?



## porkchop48 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a goat  who I suspect might have some kind of infection in her girly parts going on... She comes into heat but just does not settle. 

So i have been reading about what I could treat her with. She almost constantly has a little bit of drainage from her whoha. 

Should I try a round of antibiotics?  Pen G? Bi-mycin? Aureomycin 4G crumbles?

At a loss - Hoping antibiotics will help, if not she gets a trip to the vet. She is one of my favs so I am going to atleast try a few options before I send her to the sale.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 7, 2013)

aureomycin is a tetracyclene so would be the same approach as treating with injectable LA-200 or equivalant and is also the same as water soluble Duramycin.   Well, close to the same.


----------



## porkchop48 (Feb 7, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> aureomycin is a tetracyclene so would be the same approach as treating with injectable LA-200 or equivalant and is also the same as water soluble Duramycin.   Well, close to the same.


Thank you.  Just the kind of answer I was looking for.

Any clue on the dosage? Just trying to figure out how much to order.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 8, 2013)

treatement is 1 cup per 150lbs of body weight for 5 days. This is my calculations, so take that anyway you want. 

It is 10 mg per lb of body weight per day for 5 days
Each pound of 4G has 4,000 mg of active ingredients which is chlorotetracyclene
10 x 150 is 1,500mg of chlorotetracyclene per day

I measured it on a food scale and got 1 lb equals 3 1/4 cups
1/4 cup is 1.5 ounces
1/3 cup is 2 ounces

16 ounces in a lb


4,000/1,500 =  16 ounces/x solve for x

x is 7 ounces
so a 150 lb goat should get 1/3 cup +1/3 cup+ 1/3 cup + 6 ounces, that is an entire cup of 4G,  Can heap it a little since calculations actually say 7 ounces. 

100 lb goat gets 2/3 cup of 4g daily


Also, for long term treatment of your herd the last 4 weeks you can give 200 mg of chlorotetracyclene per doe per day every day for 4 or 5 weeks.  Or you can do the above tretment and repeat every 3 weeks or so.  Too much tetracyclen too early in a gestation can cause bone growth problems and I have also read it can cause tough afterbirth that doesn't tear open as easily during delivery and can increase your stillborns if you aren't there to assist.  Of course abortions kind of increase your stillborns greatly.


----------

